# OT: Help!



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*OT: Help! Winner Gets a BBB.NET membership!*

The newest addition to the family today is an 8 week old black lab. Fittingly, the puppy needs some sort of Bulls / basketball related name.

Suggestions please!?

I'll post a pic later. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Krumbs

Marcus Fizer III

Benicio del Toro (loosely translated "Benny the Bull")

Jamal (since I assume your new puppy will reside in the doghouse)

Erob (same logic)


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

how about:

Stormin' Norm (if your dog is crazy)
Jordan (if your dog has its tongue out a lot)
Scottie (if your dog has bad knees)
Curry (if your dog is a lazy ***)
Jerome (if your dog is kind of a Junk Yard Dog)

masked cursing is not allowed


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> Jamal (since I assume your new puppy will reside in the doghouse)


Thats hilarious! It's probably not going to be the choice, but its hilarious anyway!

I have to tell you the wife likes Gordan for the Ben Gordan pick. Then there was shooter, gunner and my favorite And1 because now theres And 1 more of us! Can't you tell I need help? 

I thought maybe I should make it into a contest and give somebody something if they submit the winning name. *Maybe your choice of a one year membership to BBB.net OR an autographed pic of Paul Shirley?* :laugh:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> how about:
> 
> Stormin' Norm (if your dog is crazy)
> ...


I love this! This is good stuff. I knew I came to the right place! I'll pick the top few and let the board vote on the puppies new name and I'll give the winner a years membership to BBB.NET!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Oops, if you're already a member, I'll add a year to your membership!


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

how about:

Drod
Dennis the Menace
Artis Gilmore the III


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

How about "poor excuse"?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If it is idiotic and can't rollover how about John Paxson?

If your dog can jump very high, but he doesn't understand the simple commands, how about E-Rob?

Air-Gordon for Ben Gordon and Michael Jordan.

Edit: Forget about the last one since I didn't see Snuffle make the thread "Air-Gordon". My bad. Sorry.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

What about Lotto since the Bulls seem to always be in it and it's a kind of catchy dog name if you ask me.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> What about Lotto since the Bulls seem to always be in it and it's a kind of catchy dog name if you ask me.


Man, I'm still crackin up, this is classic...


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> What about Lotto since the Bulls seem to always be in it and it's a kind of catchy dog name if you ask me.


well, we still have another eleven (nearly-consecutive) years to go to catch up to the Clippers, so if that's your angle, the dog's name would have to be Elgin Sterling. (or Don Baylor...which is doubly funny if you're a baseball fan...)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Black Lab's tend to grow pretty big. How about Bull as in _*The*_ Chicago Bull.


----------



## SpartanBull (Oct 12, 2003)

Dinka (the tribe Luol Deng is from)


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

The lamest dog name I can come up with is "Cap'n Kirk". Star Trek, Hinrich, haha.

I'm done, seriously.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Teenie (Lots of HS players in the Bulls)
Curry


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

*BARKLEY*

Though, not Bulls related, it is Bball related


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If you think your dog will have an accident call him "Jay"

If his testicles never devlop, you can call him Kirk or Hinrich. 

If he has all the potential in the world to be a top show dog but it never works out, call him "Tys" "Tyson" or "Chandler"

If he gets fat, just call him "Eddy" or "Jerry"

If he stayed too long in the dog pound or store, thus, getting older and losing his potential, you can call him "Chris" or "Duhon"

If your dog's retarted, call him "John" "Dragan" or "Tarlac" or "Krause"

If he's a he/she, call him "Eddie" 

If he's a she that acts like a he, call him or her "Paul" or "Shirley" 

If your dog makes bad decisions at times, call him "John" or "Paxon" 

If your dog likes playing with balls, call him "Dalibor" or "Bagaric"

If your dog is a kickass basketball player, call him "Michael" "Jordan" or "Air Bud"


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

Da Bull
or Bully


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

If he always has an excuse, call him John or Scott.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Pax
Worm


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Charger - Bulls charge.. 
Champ - Bulls were champs of the 90's.
Bulldozer - if your dog is large and it's Bulls related.
BeeGee - Bee(B)Gee(G) are Ben Gordan's initials.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Benji (Ben. G, get it?)

or...

Bullhawk :uhoh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If it's a girl, u can name her Zhizhi (pronounced ju-ju)

If it's a boy, u can name him Bateer (pronouced butter)

I actually think TMac, Kobe, and Chauncey are good dog names also


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

uhhh

JYD
Red (Red Kerr)
Horace
Paxson
Tyson

Id pick from those


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dogs names* 
Ty
Pippy
Pipdan (Pippen/Jordan) (prounounced pip-denn)
Jordie
Luol
Curry
Longley
Roddie
Zen 
Phil
Jacko
Harps
Harpie
Air Bud
MJ
Guardy (The last three years you have drafted PG's)
Greenie (Lots of their players are in the Green room)
Lazo
Chills (Chicago/Bulls)



Lol they are all crap


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Boerwinkle after the Bulls legend.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Benny the Bull* after the Bulls mascot:










If it is a girl, *Her Airness* after Michael Jordan's His Airness. Well, you could put *His Airness* if it is a guy, too. 

*Tony the Tiger* after Antonio Davis and your favorite Frosted Flakes animated figure.

*Duhon/Dupree/Deng the Dog* after Chris Duhon, Ronald Dupree or Luol Deng.

*Pippen/Pargo the Puppy* after Scottie Pippen or Jannero Pargo.

*Pip the Pup.*

If your puppy is very energetic, *Disco Bull* (instead of Disco Ball; Yes, this is very corny).

*Tyson*? Seems like a dog name to me. So does *Eddy*. I still like *Air-Gordon*, even though now I know it isn't original.

TommyB#1?


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

Bullwinkle
Banner (championship banners)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

How about "Dammit, that sucks!" so that when you're watching a Bull game it'll come over and comfort you?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

In honor of Steve Martin you could call him ****head.

That also works as a euphamism for every bulls player and coach and even management and ownership. It's a very functional name!


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Name it after the Cubs instead and call it Wrigley.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> How about "Dammit, that sucks!" so that when you're watching a Bull game it'll come over and comfort you?


Hilarious.


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

Trade him in on an Irish Setter.

Johnny "Red" Cur!


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

Benny---after the bulls mascot-----lol i know ''benny the bull'' has been said but not ''benny''--i actually think it fits a black lab good......


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Chi is a cool name 

Randy is a good one for good old Randy Brown, nothing like him trying to grab the ball out of MJs hands after they won the title, and MJ is emotionally grabing the ball as if its his father, while Randy who barely played all series is trying to grab it himself.

Gametime- is a good one too, the bulls had the chant before the games (what time is it....gamtime) ya know, but im not sure its a good dog name.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> TommyB#1?


DO IT MAN!

-Petey


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Dengo

Bendeng

Gordeng

Bengor

gordo(if he jumps high - u can call him spud for the matter)

Dalibor/Dilly(if he's a long stiff)

shirley(if a female)

Linton the 4th(if he just moves around bashing things)

Cuban (if he's a rich dog)

Glen (if he's a big dog)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mutombo (why? why not)


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the great response and keep the names coming! 

Since we have to quit calling the puppy "dog" soon, we'll decide on the top five names Monday night and do a poll to decide the winner of the "supporting member" membership which will be announced Wednesday night!


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

Da Bull
Swish
J
Peat (as in three-peat)


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

benny`


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

What's the dog's gender?


Slam, Brick, Cerebus, Dogapooch,Crawford, Duchess, Tomahawk, Lottery, Lotto, Jim, Luke, Air Ben etc.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Just give him a simple name:

Jerry


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: OT: Help! Winner Gets a BBB.NET membership!*



> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> The newest addition to the family today is an 8 week old black lab. Fittingly, the puppy needs some sort of Bulls / basketball related name.
> 
> Suggestions please!?
> ...


In the celebrated Paul Brickhill Non Fiction novel "The Dam Busters" World War Two fighter pilot , Guy Gibson , a Wing Commander of 612 Squadron had a black labrador who was affectionately known as N i g g e r


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Just give him a simple name:
> 
> Jerry


hehe....

....or just "Crumbs".


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

You can name it Chibbles, which sounds like a dog name, eh?

Or..if you want it named after the most recent Bulls, I think Dreg would be a good name.

_Definition: The basest or least desirable portion. Often used in the plural: the dregs of humanity.
_

Although thats pretty depressing for a dog...


:grinning:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I always preferred stately aristocratic names for dogs like :

Nelson ( my labrador ) 
Wilberforce
Henley
Horatio
Alphonse

etc


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I got bitten by a black labrador when I was 5 years old 

It was my cousins dog 

They called it *****


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Pick a winner!


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

If you call your dog Stephen A. Smith then there will be two of them, yet you will have the smarter and more eloquent of the two.


----------



## Eamer (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> If you call your dog Stephen A. Smith then there will be two of them, yet you will have the smarter and more eloquent of the two.


lol


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

BTW, since this was bumped - Allenive21 is now a supporting member and Lotto thanks him!


----------

